# Favorite Song? (VG/Media)



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

I loooooooove the song that was on the KH commercial, but couldn't find it anywhere :c

Also, I like Finger Eleven and Three Days Grace.\
Finger Eleven <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgd3y2_grenade-bruno-mars_music

Another amazing song BTW


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Feb 13, 2011)

I think this belongs in the tube, and a word of caution: there's an edit button to stop you doubleposting, for future reference (some people here get pissed off with doubleposts)

And a song I like at the moment is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq2eny_pzYk


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2011)

You mean this one?

Also belongs in the tube I think. I seriously don't even know. 

But anyway, I'm currently in love with this song.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks =P


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

Willow said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> Also belongs in the tube I think. I seriously don't even know.
> 
> But anyway, I'm currently in love with this song.



That's not it, I've tried all over... x.x


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> That's not it, I've tried all over... x.x


 This is the only other one I can think of. Unless you're talking about the one from Re:Coded. Which is was just the first song slowed down.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQwAxMiKHPo

Final Fantasy Main theme I am enjoying at the moment.


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;XnzZ16-3E80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnzZ16-3E80[/video]
It's in the first 30 seconds here.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2011)

you live in Allentown PA but do not mention Billy Joel

you strange person


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

> Species
> Fox, and i'm red. yayz





> Hehe, I'm fuzzy <3



*sigh* :[


----------



## Tycho (Feb 13, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> *sigh* :[


 
You can see this one coming, huh?


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

mhm :[


----------



## ToonBlade (Feb 13, 2011)

I kinda lol-ed, I had no idea what to put -_-


----------



## Hir (Feb 13, 2011)

> Not a Idiot.


how ironic


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2011)

ToonBlade said:


> [video=youtube;XnzZ16-3E80]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnzZ16-3E80[/video]
> It's in the first 30 seconds here.


 The song is called Simple and Clean by Hikaru Utada. 

The version you hear in Re: Coded is just a slower version of this song that I had posted earlier.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 13, 2011)

The music from KH is the only thing I'll admit to liking about it.
Damn such an annoying game for having such great music.


*My favorite video game songs are:*

The Corridor 5 / "crystal area" theme from The Guardian Legend _(Because I *totally* haven't posted that before.)_

Pretty much the whole soundtrack of Lifeforce. _(My two top favorites of them start at 1:28 and 2:22, if you give enough of a shit.)_

Area 6's and Area 7's themes from Blaster Master.

Stage 2's, Stage 5's,   Stage 6's, and Stage 9's themes, and Stage 9's first boss theme from Dragon Spirit. _(Why couldn't they just have a single video with the whole OST? Ugh.)_

Brinstar's and Maridia's themes from Super Metroid.


And I'm just going to stop there.
I could go on all day with this linkstorm shit.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;KsX8KwJFG7M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsX8KwJFG7M&feature=related[/video]

This song's so fucking beautiful it's not even funny.
It's actually called 'Final Showdown'... but whatever.


----------

